# How to build a program from port with newer distfiles?



## i18n (Jan 1, 2020)

I'd like to build the program yEd from /usr/ports/graphics/yed. To build it I have to fetch the distfile by myself from the website of yworks.

I did this and put it into /usr/ports/distfiles as I was told. Now it is not the same version (3.19.1.1) what is used with the Makefile (3.19), the checksum mismatched. How do I change this in the make folder? Is there any automatism?

I did make portsnap fetch update, so the portstree is up-to-date. And I didn't find an older version of the distfile.

Thank you for reply.


----------



## i18n (Jan 1, 2020)

i18n said:


> I'd like to build the program yEd from /usr/ports/graphics/yed. To build it I have to fetch the distfile by myself from the website of yworks.
> 
> I did this and put it into /usr/ports/distfiles as I was told. Now it is not the same version (3.19.1.1) what is used with the Makefile (3.19), the checksum mismatched. How do I change this in the make folder? Is there any automatism?
> 
> ...


Okay, found a solution: I edited the Makefile, just changed the version to 3.19.1.1, then I made a new checksum with make makesum; ready! ;-)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2020)

If it works, you can create a diff and submit it. The maintainer appears to time-out so it might be abandoned. 

11.1. Using Subversion to Make Patches


----------

